# Flashplayer Drop in 2020



## lunerlander (Aug 13, 2019)

Just wondering whats going to happen to current and future post that require Flash plug in since it will be dropped at the end of 2020


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't know as of yet. This is something we're looking into and trying to make plans for. Part of the problem is, even if we can convert older submissions to animated MP4, it leaves any older flash animation with interactivity in the lurch. I think about this problem almost daily, especially with regards to our old content.

Some of the solutions are kind of expensive to implement and we just don't quite have the budget for some alternatives.


----------



## lunerlander (Aug 13, 2019)

im generally curious as to how easy/hard it even is to convert flash to an mp4 file. would you have to do it manually or just have a program do it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2019)

lunerlander said:


> im generally curious as to how easy/hard it even is to convert flash to an mp4 file. would you have to do it manually or just have a program do it?


There's server scripts that you can use to convert them over, but they tend to require a bit of horsepower behind the hood to do so on-the-fly. And they don't work with interactive flash files either, so converting everything over to MP4 to preserve our older submissions just isn't possible. It makes the situation more complex than it needs to be.

To my knowledge, there's no proper alternative for interactive flash files.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 13, 2019)

I found it to be a bit curious that they gave us more than a year's notice.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I found it to be a bit curious that they gave us more than a year's notice.


Well, they're killing something without offering an alternative. Flash is great for interaction, and while HTML5 can do a lot of things, I don't know many sites that allowing users to upload raw HTML5 animations (even in sandboxes). There are some that allow it (Codepen)  but there's a lot or risks associated with that.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 13, 2019)

Flash is gonna die next year huh...
Gonna miss all of those old flash games I used to play around elementary and Jr high school

I guess they could be saved and stored somewhere but will they ever be usable again?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I guess they could be saved and stored somewhere but will they ever be usable again?
> View attachment 68148


flashplayer.fullstacks.net: Cloud SWF, Flash Player with Drive

Now, there are Flash emulators online, so that may be something we could do... but I legitimately don't know how much server processing power that would take, so it's hard to say if this is an option at all to protect that content. The problem is all these solutions cost money and server hardware, and that's something that's always in short supply around these parts.


----------



## Lysirell (Aug 13, 2019)

I was expecting this to be a problem for FA since the first time i saw that flash was going to be dropped. Hope that there will be some solution for this, otherwise it will become a great problem for those who dedicate most of their time into animation.


----------



## lunerlander (Aug 13, 2019)

wow, this is starting to look like that kill one to save a thousand or kill a thousand to save one scenario. I honestly never knew this would be such a tough thing to do. I can also imagine if you make it where you can only upload MP4 files that the data consumption would be through the roof.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2019)

lunerlander said:


> wow, this is starting to look like that kill one to save a thousand or kill a thousand to save one scenario. I honestly never knew this would be such a tough thing to do. I can also imagine if you make it where you can only upload MP4 files that the data consumption would be through the roof.


Yep. Video files will be a chunky thing to store and our long term storage plan could need to be revisited earlier than anticipated. But the biggest problem: how much more bandwidth would it add? Could be significant depending on the amount of Mp4 video that gets uploaded. Could be minor. It's hard to forecast.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 14, 2019)

IIRC there's a Javascript implementation of Flash player, which might be an alternative? Since it's JS it should run user-side and probably not be too harsh on server resources?


----------



## Cawdabra (Aug 14, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> IIRC there's a Javascript implementation of Flash player, which might be an alternative? Since it's JS it should run user-side and probably not be too harsh on server resources?


If you're talking about Shumway, sadly that project has been discontinued for years now, and there's no WebExtension version of it so you can't install it on any modern Firefox.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> IIRC there's a Javascript implementation of Flash player, which might be an alternative? Since it's JS it should run user-side and probably not be too harsh on server resources?


Some of these solutions still require server performance or for the user to download a lot of data to do it. I haven't found a direct solution because, unfortunately, googling for server-based flash alternatives comes up with 10,000 links which have nothing to do with what I'm looking for. If there's a reasonable solution out there it's not quite apparent.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2019)

Cawdabra said:


> If you're talking about Shumway, sadly that project has been discontinued for years now, and there's no WebExtension version of it so you can't install it on any modern Firefox.


If you know of any server side emulators or alternatives I'm all ears. My google fu on trying to find solutions has not resulted in much usage. I can find ways to render Flash videos into MP4, sure, but nothing that allows people to essentially emulate Flash.


----------



## Slayde (Aug 15, 2019)

Its google that is killing flash in their chrome browser. Not every browser is killing flash plugins. You can use Opera just fine with flash. THey claim that they are doing it because flash presents security issues, but I highly doubt that is really the reason.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 15, 2019)

Cawdabra said:


> If you're talking about Shumway, sadly that project has been discontinued for years now, and there's no WebExtension version of it so you can't install it on any modern Firefox.


I have no idea what specific project it might be; I've just had friends with more of a finger on the tech pulse mention it. I personally managed to dig up a free-standing Flash player when my browser didn't want to play nice with downloaded Flash apps, so that's what I use when I run into issues.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 16, 2019)

Waaaay back in the dark ages of dial-up Internet, when 486 machines running Windows 3.1 were mainstream, I used to mine my browser cache for SWF files I watched on Newgrounds. Around that time, the Flash player had an option that could convert SWF files to self-playing "Projector" files (I assume it simply packaged a playback routine into the file itself, which became an .EXE). You could then run the file with full interactivity, even on machines that did not have the Flash player installed. I still have an archive of these Projector-ized animations from the heyday of Newgrounds and other Flash portals (Icebox, Mondo, Camp Chaos, etc). This made me wonder if a server could be made to play SWFs and simply stream the output to the viewer.

Upside:
--unlike conversion to MP4, the file remains an SWF on the server and its size would remain unchanged
Downsides:
--probably still requires significant amounts of server horsepower
--may have licensing complications reaching beyond Flash's grave
--preserving interactivity basically means you've created a Stadia for SWFs, likely not worth the expense/effort.
--and of course, security

---PCJ


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 16, 2019)

RailRide said:


> This made me wonder if a server could be made to play SWFs and simply stream the output to the viewer.


This is kind of what I was wondering -- is there a simple way to do something like that? Or even a server-like emulator? Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any software like that which I can find.

Unfortunately, it could just be that a lot of Flash files end up unplayable (at least in certain browsers). It's ending suppot in Chrome, but that doesn't mean you can't use Firefox.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 17, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> This is kind of what I was wondering -- is there a simple way to do something like that? Or even a server-like emulator? Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any software like that which I can find.
> 
> Unfortunately, it could just be that a lot of Flash files end up unplayable (at least in certain browsers). It's ending suppot in Chrome, but that doesn't mean you can't use Firefox.


I could see, once support decisively and definitely ends, disabling the ability to upload new SWFs and adding a disclaimer in old Flash submissions to the general effect of "Flash support has been dropped by most browsers. You may still be able to view and interact with this submission by downloading the submission file and opening it in a free-standing Flash player such as <insert a few examples here>"

It's not perfect, but I don't know that any solution would be.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Aug 17, 2019)

Slayde said:


> Its google that is killing flash in their chrome browser. Not every browser is killing flash plugins. You can use Opera just fine with flash. THey claim that they are doing it because flash presents security issues, but I highly doubt that is really the reason.


Adobe is killing flash so every browser will drop flash support. Some browsers are just dropping it sooner than the others. Here's the timeline: https://www.coderhood.com/adobe-flash-end-life-timeline-infographic/


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I could see, once support decisively and definitely ends, disabling the ability to upload new SWFs and adding a disclaimer in old Flash submissions to the general effect of "Flash support has been dropped by most browsers. You may still be able to view and interact with this submission by downloading the submission file and opening it in a free-standing Flash player such as <insert a few examples here>"


That's probably going to happen sooner rather than later. It almost makes no sense to keep supporting Flash. It's already dead on all mobile devices, and with Chrome joining the fray, the abilities and methods to view it are dying. I don't even have Flash installed on my computer as it is.


----------



## Erethzium (Aug 17, 2019)

From my understanding of it, Flash is not ceasing to exist in its entirety, it's just being dropped as a default plugin for modern browsers. You can still run .swf files from Windows using the standalone Flash Player program, and there will 100% without-a-doubt be browser plugins that let Flash objects run in modern browsers.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2019)

I was made aware of a Flash alternative called Ruffle that may be the answer to preserving Flash. We're not alone in our task of preserving our older content. I don't know if it's the solution, but it's the most hopeful answer yet.

github.com: ruffle-rs/ruffle


----------



## RailRide (Aug 21, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> That's probably going to happen sooner rather than later. It almost makes no sense to keep supporting Flash. It's already dead on all mobile devices, and with Chrome joining the fray, the abilities and methods to view it are dying. I don't even have Flash installed on my computer as it is.



My main uses for it were viewing the animated weather radar images on the National Weather Service site. Previously Chrome would ask you if you wanted to run the extension. This week it started telling you the extension was blocked, full stop, do not pass go, do not collect $200. Firefox doesn't even tell you _that_ much. I had to fire up IE in order to see how many thunderstorms were visiting my neck of the woods that afternoon (there was a conga line of them)

---PCJ


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 22, 2019)

This whole matter with Flash is a huge setback for me personally. Looped turntable animations have become sort of my signature art form. Really great way to showcase a 3D furry character from all angles, looks much more realistic than just a single image. Flash allowed to package decent resolution and image quality into a file of manageable size, with interactivity (the ability to turn the model around at will) being very nice addition. And widespread support on websites made it easy to upload and share the files (by the way: I wonder what will Deviantart do with this whole Flash affair, since they have a whole huge section for such works?).

And I know a guy who is making such turntables as _commissions_, this will hurt him even more than me.

It's easy to understand that Adobe didn't want to bother with this outdated, easily hackable piece of technology anymore. It's less understandable that we have no alternative. The program I'm using for the turntables (Object2VR) offers HTML 5 as an alternate format, I was expecting that this can replace Flash, but now I get to read it's too unsafe? What the heck...




RailRide said:


> My main uses for it were viewing the animated weather radar images on the National Weather Service site. Previously Chrome would ask you if you wanted to run the extension. This week it started telling you the extension was blocked, full stop, do not pass go, do not collect $200. Firefox doesn't even tell you _that_ much. I had to fire up IE in order to see how many thunderstorms were visiting my neck of the woods that afternoon (there was a conga line of them)


Since a long time I'm using Safari browser to preview my Flash files, I keep it exclusively for that purpose. It launches them for me with no questions asked. Maybe it could be useful for you. Unless it simply is that it didn't update itself and I'm still running some old version that has Flash active.


On more humorous side: Chrome is blocking Flash, right? Yet here, installing Chrome and even making it default was suggested to me with a recent Flash Player update! Great move, Adobe...


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 23, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> The program I'm using for the turntables (Object2VR) offers HTML 5 as an alternate format, I was expecting that this can replace Flash, but now I get to read it's too unsafe? What the heck...


No site is going to allow the average user to upload raw HTML to their site (while coding sites like Codepen permit it's a great risk on a site like FA). HTML5 is a great replacement for some things in Flash, but it's best used for personal sites. Too many vulnerabilities allowing people to upload it to the site as direct content.


----------



## Cawdabra (Oct 26, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> No site is going to allow the average user to upload raw HTML to their site (while coding sites like Codepen permit it's a great risk on a site like FA). HTML5 is a great replacement for some things in Flash, but it's best used for personal sites. Too many vulnerabilities allowing people to upload it to the site as direct content.


Newgrounds and itch.io both allow people to upload HTML5 content. I think they get around security concerns by loading it in an iframe from a CDN so it can't access the cookies from the main origin.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 26, 2019)

Cawdabra said:


> Newgrounds and itch.io both allow people to upload HTML5 content. I think they get around security concerns by loading it in an iframe from a CDN so it can't access the cookies from the main origin.


That may be a proper solution, and I'll admit I haven't looked into it enough to know. I just want to be extremely careful before going that route.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 27, 2019)

*Newgrounds made their own flash player for flash content. Maybe someone who develops the site could do make something similar to that?*


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Newgrounds made their own flash player for flash content. Maybe someone who develops the site could do make something similar to that?*


Newgrounds didn't make their own Flash player. They used a script to simulate Flash, which is the same script we're looking at using as well.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 13, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Newgrounds didn't make their own Flash player. They used a script to simulate Flash, which is the same script we're looking at using as well.


First off, hello me from a few months ago. Did you know you were wrong in this comment? Ruffle, the script Newgrounds is using to simulate flash, was made by a few people associated with Newgrounds. You were wrong. W-r-o-n-g! Lexiand was right.

Second, we're doing some testing with Ruffle now. It works, but Ruffle currently lacks ActionScript support which  is fairly integral for many Flash files to run. So it both works and doesn't at the same time.

I'm monitoring Ruffle dev to see if/when this is fixed. It's possible the team will get it updated before the official deadline on Jan 1.


----------



## Cawdabra (Dec 15, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Second, we're doing some testing with Ruffle now. It works, but Ruffle currently lacks ActionScript support which  is fairly integral for many Flash files to run. So it both works and doesn't at the same time.


Even just very basic Actionscript support (like gotoAndPlay(x), stop(), etc.) would be appreciated. Most Flash files tend to be animations.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 15, 2019)

Cawdabra said:


> Even just very basic Actionscript support (like gotoAndPlay(x), stop(), etc.) would be appreciated. Most Flash files tend to be animations.


Ruffle doesn't work with that, at least not yet. It's proof-of-concept. So Flash functionality will be quite limited/borderline nonexistent unless they release a major update by the end of the month. Out of 6 submissions we tested with Ruffle only 1 worked because of ActionScript reliance.

There's little we can do in this matter except to wait for Ruffle to mature.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 17, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> Ruffle doesn't work with that, at least not yet. It's proof-of-concept. So Flash functionality will be quite limited/borderline nonexistent unless they release a major update by the end of the month. Out of 6 submissions we tested with Ruffle only 1 worked because of ActionScript reliance.
> 
> There's little we can do in this matter except to wait for Ruffle to mature.


Any plans to include HTML5 project hosting as opposed to single file SWFs? I'm currently using git hub, google drive, itch.io for hosting and linking back to a upload atm.


----------



## AGUArius (Jun 21, 2020)

Just wanted to chime in here because the deadline for Flash support dropping is fast approaching, and I also believe the issue really needs to be addressed soon.
At the very least, we need to finally add support for modern formats like .WebM files so people could still share video animations.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 1, 2020)

A video posted this month regarding flash game preservation. Not certain if there is anything new on this front, but it does give a picture of where things stand today:





---PCJ


----------



## WadmodderJune16 (Nov 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, due to the fact that Adobe implemented a timebomb feature to Flash Player to not allow Flash content to work after 2020, I don't even think FA is spending anymore time or resources necessary to keep their Flash content alive, let alone even find an open-source or HTML5 solution.

Other than the FlashPoint project and Internet Archive's announcement to preserve internet Flash content, I don't think FA will release their Flash player emulator anytime soon, so in other words they might put all development on a Flash emulator for FA in development hell and/or on hold until further notice or until an open-source or HTML5 solution is agreed upon.

Ultimately, the timebomb feature in Flash Player is a flashback to the timebomb feature in beta builds of Microsoft Windows & Microsoft Office, as well as the ill-fated Microsoft Product Activation system from the 1990s & 2000s in Microsoft Office & Windows XP until Windows 7.

So in other words, remove the ability to upload works in the SWF format file extension and permanently disable or remove Flash content altogether in 2021, no furry on FA will ever utilize Flash development tools anymore after 2020 anyways.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Nov 30, 2020)

WadmodderJune16 said:


> So in other words, remove the ability to upload works in the SWF format file extension and permanently disable or remove Flash content altogether in 2021, no furry on FA will ever utilize Flash development tools anymore after 2020 anyways.


Disabling the ability to upload works in the SWF format file extension until Ruffle.rs has full ActionScript support should be enough.


----------



## WadmodderJune16 (Dec 2, 2020)

Set your computer's clock to January 2021, and you'll see the timebomb feature, which was implemented back in July 2020, and you'll see why Ruffle.rs will likely spend longer to get ActionScript support & the fact that FA would likely put their Flash Player alternative in development hell and/or on hold until Ruffle.rs has completed ActionScript support.


----------



## Crazyman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah the timebomb crap is why i wish there was a open source implementation of flash, they are killing it why not release the source code already?
Greed thats why probably, adobe is too expensive


----------



## Takana3121 (Dec 6, 2020)

Soo, in less than a month from now Adobe will pull the plug and the support for Flash will soon ends. Any updates from Furaffinity Admins/Mods/Directors regarding this? What will happen to all the flash posted here after the year ends?


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 6, 2020)

Personally, after some experimentation and messing around with possibilities, I'm ready to say goodbye to Flash. Sure, the interactivity part in the turntables is something I'll be missing. And the easiness of embedding the file right there on site. 

But otherwise, working with Flash was putting quite severe constraints on the length of the animation, and the resolution. Hosting the animations on YouTube and/or Google Drive allows me to disregard all such limitations. While there is no interactivity, and the viewer coming from FA needs to click an external link, I'm finding the quality trade-off to be quite attractive actually! 

Currently I'm in the process of re-rendering and re-encoding my past works that were done in Flash. At least those with good enough quality to begin with.


----------



## WadmodderJune16 (Dec 6, 2020)

So Dragoneer if your reading this, It's unlikely that Ruffle.rs is going to complete the ActionScript support anytime soon. So in other words for the last time, I don't think FA is going to spend anymore time or resources necessary to keep their Flash content alive, let alone find an HTML5 or Open-Source solution.

Also, due to the "Timebomb" feature that Adobe implemented in Flash Player in July, I would say that FA has put their Flash Player alternative in development hell and/or on hold until Ruffle.rs has full ActionScript support. In addition, no Furry is going to use any Flash development tools after 2020 anyways.

This Timebomb feature is a flashback to Microsoft's Timebomb feature used in beta builds of Windows & Microsoft Office, in addition to the ill-fated Microsoft Product Activation system used in Microsoft Office & Windows XP until Windows 7.

In other words Dragoneer, either disable the ability to upload works in the SWF file extension format, or just disable or remove the Flash Player feature altogether, there is no time for FA to find an alternative for Flash Player anytime soon.


----------



## WadmodderJune16 (Dec 13, 2020)

About a week ago, Adobe released their final update to Adobe Flash Player.

Unfortunately Dragoneer, it's impossible to transition from SWF to Ruffle for right now because of the Timebomb feature mentioned above.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Dec 14, 2020)

So will Flash content be removed entirely, or will it still be up to allow people to download/play them by other means (such as the NG player or Ruffle player)? Personally I think the former would be an acceptable option until Ruffle can be implemented in the website itself, but I'm not sure what you all think.


----------



## osprey (Dec 15, 2020)

Chiming in to say that Firefox 84.0 will be the last version to support flash (not like it ever really worked in the first place).

It would be nice if there was software that could convert Flash to some kind of stand-alone EXE or whatever so that it can persist in some way.


----------



## Just4comments (Dec 17, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> I don't know as of yet. This is something we're looking into and trying to make plans for. Part of the problem is, even if we can convert older submissions to animated MP4, it leaves any older flash animation with interactivity in the lurch. I think about this problem almost daily, especially with regards to our old content.
> 
> Some of the solutions are kind of expensive to implement and we just don't quite have the budget for some alternatives.


I think there could be a way to keep the files in their current format and still be able to run them! Seeing as how there are some browsers made specifically for flash emulation (puffin being one of them), perhaps if the user’s current browser can’t run flash a prompt is displayed saying they need to use a browser w/ flash?

EDIT: I just found that Puffin is actually going all in on preserving flash and is even making a plugin to allow flash to run on another browser. Holy crap.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2020)

We're still looking into things. We'll have a solution in place, though it may not be as nice as we'd like as Ruffle isn't quite where it needs to be as of yet. We're looking at alternatives.


----------



## Just4comments (Dec 17, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> We're still looking into things. We'll have a solution in place, though it may not be as nice as we'd like as Ruffle isn't quite where it needs to be as of yet. We're looking at alternatives.


Like this?








						Puffin Flash Store
					






					www.puffin.com
				




I couldn’t find the cost, but it might be a good alternative if ruffle needs a little more development time.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2020)

Just4comments said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't find anything about cost, and I'm sure there will be a cost involved. Makes me question their viability.


----------



## Just4comments (Dec 17, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, I can't find anything about cost, and I'm sure there will be a cost involved. Makes me question their viability.


Their browser works fine on android. It actually runs flash at a decent rate and even offers custom buttons and circle pads for games (enabled after watching an ad of course). I also found in their TOS that they’re situated in California, though that doesn’t prove anything other than the fact that they operate in the US. I do find it odd that they’re not giving out the price straight out the box. Maybe you have to contact them to find the price?

...I swear I’m not hired by them to get people to support it.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 18, 2020)

I'd be extremely wary of any proprietary "solution" for surviving Flash's death. Proprietary stuff is what got us into this mess in the first place. Stick with open source and/or open formats, or you are doomed to repeat the mistakes of the past.

Ruffle looks pretty sweet. Until it's fully compatible, I'd suggest people download .swf files and keep an old version of a browser they don't use around just for playing them locally. If you're really wary about security you can even do this in a virtual machine.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Dec 18, 2020)

Just4comments said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puffin is only for Chrome so it isn't a good alternative.



zandelux said:


> I'd suggest people download .swf files and keep an old version of a browser they don't use around just for playing them locally. If you're really wary about security you can even do this in a virtual machine.


Outdated browser is so big security risk that it's recommended to use virtual machine for that.


----------



## SkyreVentes (Dec 21, 2020)

I feel like my biggest problem with the death of Flash (as far as FA is concerned) is FA's paltry limit of 10mb file upload limit. With Flash, you could squeeze quite a bit of animated content (perhaps even with sound if you so desire!) into 10mb. as for other options: you can't get sound with GIF, and even if you could, the quality drops like a rock when you resize it, plus it can quickly increase in filesize if the animation is longer than a few seconds. WEBM is nice on browsers, but not many media players seem to support it (at least, that I'm aware of), and fewer have seamless looping, which you need for those 1-second loop WEBMs... And then there's MP4... yeah, good luck with getting ANYTHING other than one of those 1-or-2-second loops uploaded within that 10mb limit...


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 23, 2020)

SkyreVentes said:


> I feel like my biggest problem with the death of Flash (as far as FA is concerned) is FA's paltry limit of 10mb file upload limit.


While we're a bit late in that regard, let's just say we're working on that limit part. =3


----------



## koval (Dec 31, 2020)

today is the day that flash player dies, so ..
any solution? or will you just have to place an animated gif (which doesn´t generate the thumbnaill when using that format properly) along with a link to an external page that supports video / html5?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm wondering if the existing SWF files will be deleted, or if we can still download them after tomorrow?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 31, 2020)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> I'm wondering if the existing SWF files will be deleted, or if we can still download them after tomorrow?


FA isn’t going to up and delete the files just because Adobe threw their rattle out of the pram. They should still be there for download; it’ll just be a bit more of a song and dance to actually run them.


----------



## WadmodderJune16 (Jan 1, 2021)

FA probably just put all efforts to integrate Ruffle.rs in development hell and/or on hold for right now, so it's unlikely that Ruffle.rs will be integrated anytime soon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 1, 2021)

Soooo Flash's still working for me. What gives? XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 1, 2021)

WadmodderJune16 said:


> FA probably just put all efforts to integrate Ruffle.rs in development hell and/or on hold for right now, so it's unlikely that Ruffle.rs will be integrated anytime soon.


We're currently finishing up some testing on Ruffle and will be deploying it soon.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 1, 2021)

CaptainCool said:


> Soooo Flash's still working for me. What gives? XD


Outdated browser? 

It's being blocked for me on both Chrome and Edge.


----------



## TimTylor (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm trying out the browser extension version of Ruffle and it seems to work fine for a lot of the animations on FA. Newgrounds has also released a free standalone swf-to-mp4 converter, Swivel, that's doing a very good job on my old animations.


----------



## CathyOak (Jan 2, 2021)

the oldest flash file I could find on the FA is from 2005.
940 pages of art and submissions mostly lost now.
a very sad day


----------



## Mewtwolover (Jan 3, 2021)

CaptainCool said:


> Soooo Flash's still working for me. What gives? XD


Outdated browser, update it asap.


----------



## koval (Jan 3, 2021)

I was testing with ruffle and I noticed that to date it doesn´t support embedded videos (flv in my case). Then only swf works if they are made in action script 2.0 and don´t contain videos.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2021)

Mewtwolover said:


> Outdated browser, update it asap.


Latest version of Chrome. Still works.
I also can't help but notice that people are still uploading Flash animations.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2021)

CaptainCool said:


> Latest version of Chrome. Still works.
> I also can't help but notice that people are still uploading Flash animations.



Microsoft Edge is still running them too. Probably just an approximate heads up. Or maybe they were willing to postpone it a little more since people were getting upset about it?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2021)

Mewtwolover said:


> Outdated browser, update it asap.


Ok turns out support ended on New Years but the Flash plugin basically committed suicide on the *12th* of January.
It's now failing on my end as well.


----------



## ExileFox (Feb 7, 2021)

Kongregate has switched to a prompt for something called SuperNova to run their flash content, it's pretty good too.




__





						SuperNova - About
					






					www.getsupernova.com
				




Mac and Linux support isn't there yet but this is at least very promising.


----------

